# Slightly confused about ADGA



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OK I have an ADGA registered buck. We want a ADGA registered doe..

Now I see other registries like AGS and one other one...

which registry is better? (like which one is THE ONE) if you get my drift
I need a ADGA registered doe to register babies with ADGA..common sense right?

If I am wrong about these please correct me.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Unless its an ND buck, you can register kids as grade from a non-ADGA doe. Not sure how the registries work together, been kinda wondering myself. I always thought ADGA was "The One". NDs can not be registered as grades, cuz people are stupid  (sorry, personal vendetta lol)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

With most Nigerian Dwarf you can register a AGS doe with ADGA and vice versa. One does have shorter height limit. NDGA will also accept either registry and recognize for registry but I am not sure if that goes the other way around.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

My registered buck is a nigerian...oops left that out..I have always thought ADGA was "the one" as well...so u r saying I can get a AGS registered doe and their kids can still be registered with ADGA?

Sorry I am kinda dumb with this registering stuff lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AGS and ADGA are both "the one"

AGS has recognized ND longer then ADGA

They both recognize eachothers pedigrees and papers


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, what Stacey said. 

If you want only AGS registered goats or only ADGA registered goat you can buy either and will be able to paper them with AGS or ADGA as long as they have at least one paper from either registry. So if you want your doe reg. with ADGA, but she only has AGS papers, you can send an application and her AGS papers into ADGA and they'll register your doe with ADGA. :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

ok...now I think I got it lol...

Guess I will start looking at AGS does as well...I thought it was different, which it is, but great to know that they can be double registered!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all my does are dual registered -- makes for easier registration with both registries


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

you guys are amazing..always helping me with my silly questions :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a ton of questions too when I was registering my 2 does and 1 buck with ADGA.....so much easier to register kids from them now too.

Each of my 3 are registered with NDGA, AGS and ADGA....I chose to continue with NDGA registrations even though it's not a popular one because it is a small registry specific to ND's. My buck was registered with NMGA as well because he was studded to 2 purebred unregistered ND does and their owner wanted to be able to identify her goats and kids with a registry...


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I will register him with AGS once his transfer ownership papers come back. Have put in a few emails into farms to see if they have any adult girls available. Will just register AGS girls with ADGA so we can have dual registered babies and mama and daddy, especially since it was WAY easier than I thought :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes and I recommend keeping a copy of bill of sale because the registries like to see that when dual registering.


----------

